# blue tick beagle



## Brian0061 (Jun 25, 2017)

I am looking for a blue tick beagle pup or started dog for sale. Can anyone help me with finding one?
Searches online only seam to pull up southern breeders.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

There not blue tick but last i knew Scott had some pups for sale they are real great dogs!
http://www.bachmanskennel.com/index.html


----------

